# My mice...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Existing mice:*

Pixie, my "old" female:























































Mice Galaxys Gobi (female):




































Mice Galaxys Icon (female):




































*New mice:*

Noname male 1:









Noname male 2 (owning him with another breeder):









MG Sismofyt (one of the males in this litter. Borrowed the pic from Mice Galaxy):









Hope you liked the pics


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

wow what sweeties i love galaxys gobi what a sweetheart, no name male 2 is also very beautiful


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You have abyssinians! I'm so very, very jealous...

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> You have abyssinians! I'm so very, very jealous...
> 
> Sarah xxx


I sure do :mrgreen: And Gobi and Icon both carry aby so i'm hoping for lots of aby babies


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Lovely mice and fabulous pictures too, well done !! I wish I could get mine to sit still for one second to get some snaps :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i love the 6th picture of pixie haha!  beautiful! x


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I said "NO MORE MICE" would be coming into my home but after seeing that silvery Noname I could easily relax that rule. Just beautiful.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Lovely mice and fabulous pictures too, well done !! I wish I could get mine to sit still for one second to get some snaps :lol:


I just put the mice on a towel to get a plain background and then takes like 100 pics - some of them are bound to be decent that way :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> i love the 6th picture of pixie haha!  beautiful! x


me too, her ears looks so funny


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

yyoung said:


> I said "NO MORE MICE" would be coming into my home but after seeing that silvery Noname I could easily relax that rule. Just beautiful.


You're just like me - i said no more rats :!: ......Until i saw the cutest baby-rat ever; now Flower lives with my other 4 rats


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

what's abyssinian?? :roll:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

sommy said:


> what's abyssinian?? :roll:












http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/ab.html


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah wow, that's so cool!! I want one of them!! XD


----------

